# Fliegenfischen in Kanada



## Dxlfxn (14. September 2002)

Hallo Boardies!
Habe gerade die neue Möglichkeit mit dem Bild einstellen
entdeckt. Meine ich jedenfalls. So will ich mal kurz mit
einem Schnappschuß aus B.C. grüßen!


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. September 2002)

Ich dachte, jetzt wirds einfacher - war wohl nichts!
Also bitte runterscheißen- wers kann!


----------



## buggs (15. September 2002)

Hai Dolfi es geht bei mir nicht!


----------



## havkat (15. September 2002)

Moin Dolfin!
Schön! #6

Auf Steelhead?


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. September 2002)

@ havkat

ging es bei dir? Ich selbst habe es mir auf dem Board nicht ansehen können. Ich habe viele schöne Fotos aus Kanada und könnte sicher den einen oder anderen neuen Bericht einstellen, wenn es mit den Bildern nicht so schwierig wäre.


----------



## buggs (15. September 2002)

Dolfin hier ist Dein Foto


----------



## Angelwebshop (15. September 2002)

Hi Ihr Spezialisten,

ich konnte den Anhang problemlos öffnen. Aber 302 Kb ist schon bischen viel.

ich habe das bild mal auf 30 kb herunter konvertiert, so gehts dann besser. 

AWS


----------

